# Tub to Shower Drain Conversion



## chris85016 (Jan 11, 2011)

Due to a plumbing leak the tub and surround had to be removed. I have decided to ditch the tub and go with a shower instead but am not sure if I'm getting in over my head.
Details>>> Townhouse w/ concrete slab. Wall in bathroom is a common shared wall w/ neighbor. The plumbing is somewhat shared as well. It meets with neighbors then shares a drop (Like a T, I think. Terrible design). the drain is below the slab and it looks like i would need to be moved away from the wall slightly, not sure. Can someone please take a look and tell me what you think needs to be done? I don't want to accidentally do something that will adversely effect my neighbors plumbing. In the last 2 pictures my plumbing is to the left of the black pipe. I'd appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I would suggest you ask a moderator to move your question over to the plumbing forum. 
I think you will get more input over there.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Your first roadblock is that you need to replace the 1 1/2" tub drain with a 2" for a shower. Anything you alter can negatively impact your neighbor. At the very least, let them know what you are doing since it is shared plumbing. 

If it were me, I would ditch the shower idea and just replace the tub with a new one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rotten looking old plumbing you have there---The neighbor is already using a Fernco on a fitting--

My guess is the T is rusted to badly for more work without failing,

Dig around the T and see if you have a 2" drain under that T between the two tubs--

Jims right about 2" for a shower-

Need to know what the actual drain size is----Mike---

Please add your location to your profile--that helps in many ways--M--


----------



## chris85016 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.I appreciate it, only problem is, I didn't check earlier! Well, I replaced the p trap and moved the drain away from the wall. Hopefully everything is ok. I have another question regarding the cure time on the concrete I used to fill the hole in the slab......do I have to wait 5 days before I start doing the pre slope ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No---You can get started as soon as the concrete is hard

This link might helpShower Construction Info (a collection of posts) - Ceramic Tile Advice Forums - John Bridge Ceramic Tile

Let us know how things are going.


----------



## chris85016 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm sure ill have more questions before I'm done


----------



## chris85016 (Jan 11, 2011)

The existing drywall in the bathroom is 5/8" and the backer board that I am using is 1/2". What do I do? Do I have to replace the drywall (with 1/2") on the walls that meet up with the shower?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Two easy ways----If the old 2x4s are all warped and crooked--Sister nice new flat ones next to the existing ones--1/8 inch forward---

If the old studs are straight and flat (and where you want them--studs for mounting shower doors?)
Add 1/8 inch rippers to the face of the old ones--use a table saw if you have one.

It's a good idea to add some blocking to the back wall for a safety grab rail.:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked at the picture---sistering in new studs will only take 8 studs or so--That's what I would do-

Nice to have a good stiff straight wall to start with.--Mike--


----------

